# Lab RAST testing



## lcomfort (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't normally do lab's and have a physician who wants to know how to code a comprehensive RAST according to labcor, though they couldn't tell me why we should use 86003(x9) and 86005.
I don't see the difference in these codes and one says RAST so why the two codes combined for the one test?

Any help understanding this is very appreciated.
Thanks,


----------

